# Problem Fische "verschwinden", Libellenlarven



## M. Oberfranke (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo und einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen.

Zum einen ersteinmal an alle, dass hier ist ein schönes Forum, dass ich durch Zufall gefunden habe.

Da ich zwei Teiche in meinen Garten habe, und ab und an doch fragen aufkommen, bin ich froh, hier gelandet zu sein und freu mich hier zu lesen, zu schreiben und vielleicht die ein oder andere Antwort geben und erhalten zu können.

Nun zu meinen Problem oder Frage. In einen meiner Teiche sind ca. 8 cm große Libellenlarven heimisch. Nun habe ich mich entschlossen, doch Fische in den Teich einzusetzen und habe mich für Moderlieschen und Elritzen in diesem Teich entschieden. Vor ca. 2 Wochen habe ich 10 von jeder Art eingesetzt. Nun bemerke ich, dass die Moderlieschen immer weniger werden. Da aber weder tote Fische im Teich zu sehen sind, noch ich irgendwo die verschwundenen Fische sehen kann, habe ich da die Libellenlarven in verdacht, da ich gelesen habe, dass sie ziemlich "räuberisch" sind. .  

Für Eure Meinungen wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar und bedanke mich im Voraus recht herzlich für Eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Problem Fische "verschwinden", Libellenlarven*

Hallo Michael,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns  -  und speziell bei den Lieschenfreunden.

Hier wird gerade eine aktuelle Diskussion zu diesem Thema geführt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30134


----------



## M. Oberfranke (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Problem Fische "verschwinden", Libellenlarven*

Danke dir, werd ich gleich einmal reinschauen. 

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Problem Fische "verschwinden", Libellenlarven*

Am Rande dazu noch erwähnt halte ich es für sehr bedenklich 20 Fische auf 1.500 Liter (wenn die Angabe in deinem Profil korrekt ist) einzusetzen!
Weniger ist mehr...und bei 1.500 Liter besser gar keine Fische.


----------



## M. Oberfranke (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Problem Fische "verschwinden", Libellenlarven*

Sorry, habe nur meinen einen Teich eingetragen, weil ich dachte, dass nur eine Zahl geht, hab es ausgebessert. Muss mich erst hier noch einleben mit dem Profil. Der zweite Teich, wo die Fische eingesetzt sind, hat 3500l.

Hab grad alles ergänzt, ausser eine Signatur.  Die finde ich (noch) nicht.


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Problem Fische "verschwinden", Libellenlarven*

Bei 3.5 Liter sieht die Sache natürlich schon anders aus...

Schau mal in diese Anleitung
, dort findest Du auf Deine Fragen Antworten (auch für die Signatur)


----------



## M. Oberfranke (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Problem Fische "verschwinden", Libellenlarven*

Danke dir.  Aber wie ich gerade gelesen habe in der Hilft, wird die Signatur erst später freigeschalten, deswegen finde ich den Punkt nicht unter den Nützlichen Links oder den Profileinstellungen. 

Lg.
Micha


----------

